# Need bomb group roster list.



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

So many drug cartels here... We need a list of who's in what so I can plan accordingly


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Mr. Potato Head in the Library with the Xikar Cutter.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well.... there are:

ZKs
Then..... pretty much everone else.

^ This list is of course in order of superiority and importance.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

When I wanted to bomb all the ZKs at once I simply clicked on one of their profiles and pulled up their social group membership. It lists all the members of the group in there.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Some little bunny is one carrot short of a crop if they are planning against the ZK and Squids.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*ZK's:*
Big Bull 
dahu 
djangos 
dougdog76861 
dr.dirty 
foster0724 
Hannibal 
kapathy 
KcJason1 
Oldmso54 
ouirknotamuzd 
piperdown 
primetime76 
sckfck 
socalocmatt 
the_brain 
VersionX 
Vicini

Sorry, what? No, there's no _particular _reason I happen to have a complete ZK roster at the ready...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

:sniff: :sniff: :sniff: smells like a suicide plan if you ask me.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A smaller and much less threatening group is

*WSBS:*
David_ESM
Aninjaforallseasons
ProbateGeek


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *ZK's:*
> **CUT**
> 
> Sorry, what? No, there's no _particular _reason I happen to have a complete ZK roster at the ready...


Complete? Did they shrink? I have bombed more "ZKs" then that...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Let's not forget (I almost did.... it is kinda easy to do it) the *Ron Mexico Assault Squad*:

simplechords
Mr_mich


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

An excellent start Derek! hows a Bunny supposed to demented without a hit list 



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *ZK's:*
> Big Bull
> dahu
> djangos
> ...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

There is the Pink Pony but that's not really a group because I think you need to have more than 1 for a group technically :biglaugh: :

Rock31


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You keep listing squids Matt... Why not just put them ALL in one post?


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

fastest growing thread ever...


seems like people like listing other groups members... WONDER WHY


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

There is Team Infidel. Not really go say anything bad about them individually because they are fighting for our country. But as a bombing group though.... ehhhh... I guess they're alright. Better then the Ron Mexicos and Dirty Squids with one nut.

joshbhs04
nealw6971
ShortFuse
gasdocok
Swany
rocker06
smirak


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

MaxTheBunny said:


> fastest growing thread ever...
> 
> seems like people like listing other groups members... WONDER WHY


:noidea:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Continuing to list squids... Ron Mexican Assault Squids, Pink Pony Bomb Squid, Team Infidel Bomb Squids.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

MaxTheBunny said:


> fastest growing thread ever...
> 
> seems like people like listing other groups members... WONDER WHY


Cause you asked. But since you're insinuating we're afraid of revealing our roster...



socalocmatt said:


> A smaller and much less threatening group is
> 
> *WSBS:*
> David_ESM
> ...


A much larger and _more _threatening group is:

*Bomb Squids:*
akneipp 
Aninjaforallseasons 
anonobomber 
astripp 
Beer Alchemist 
cartey 
castaweb 
Cigar Noob 
Danfish98 
David_ESM 
gasdocok 
joshbhs04 
Juicestain 
jumpmaster 
max gas 
Mr_mich 
Nathan King 
nealw6971 
Packerjh 
ProbateGeek 
raycarlo 
Rock31 
rocker06 
sdlaird 
Shibby 
ShortFuse 
simplechords 
skfr518 
Smoked Bacon 
Swany 
sweater88 
watchman_01 
WyldKnyght

...oh, and I almost forgot: Squid Agent 007.



David_ESM said:


> You keep listing squids Matt... Why not just put them ALL in one post?


Cause he's scurred to admit the truth.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> You keep listing squids Matt... Why not just put them ALL in one post?


One quasi organized attack doesn't equal a "group". More of a room of headless chickens running around trying to figure out how to stop ZKs from crushing them.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> While true, a much larger one hit wonder is:
> 
> Bomb Squids:
> akneipp
> ...


*Fixed


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> ...a room of headless chickens running around trying to figure out how to stop ZKs from crushing them.


Stop ZK from crushing us? The ZK's haven't even responded, let alone "crushed" us.

But I know, I know... "You're planning." :blah:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Much like my sex life, I'm on my own.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

:twitch:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

No need to get your little ninja nut (singular) all worked up. You _may _be safe... for now.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

And there, ladies and gentlemen, is the ZK MO.

"Watch out! We're dangerous! Except for you, you're safe. No, you too. Yeah, you as well. Who's in danger? Oh, no one right now. But watch out! We're dangerous!"


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Some little bunny is one carrot short of a crop if they are planning against the ZK and Squids.


*Brain:* Why? We did it...

*Pinky:* And Ron Mexico and Team infidel too...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Why? We did it...
> 
> *Pinky:* And Ron Mexico and Team infidel too...


I rest my case. :crazy:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> But I know, I know... "You're planning." :blah:


*Brain:* You have no idea... Plan is in motion as we speak... The Plan... You won't like it...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think Matt and Ian have pretty much covered this one!!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Let's not forget (I almost did.... it is kinda easy to do it) the *Ron Mexico Assault Squad*:
> 
> simplechords
> Mr_mich


Lol, the two man wrecking crew


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* You have no idea... Plan is in motion as we speak... The Plan... You won't like it...


Yeah, yeah that's what you.... wait. Umm..._*what*_?

eep:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think Matt and Ian have pretty much covered this one!!!


how? by sending out duds that they call bombs?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

max gas said:


> how? by sending out duds that they call bombs?


:biglaugh: :crazy:

ahhh. Thats good. I always love me some sarcasm.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Lol, the two man wrecking crew


Watch out you might get your whole house blown up with Ron Mexicos!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ya know... that's not a bad idea - Ron Mexico's for all???


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

hit up Ian. He should have one for each of you llamas! 


:smoke:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Ya know... that's not a bad idea - Ron Mexico's for all???


I'm still waiting for someone to do a review of a RM with some age on it . Maybe I'll get some and do that a year from now...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> hit up Ian. He should have one for each of you llamas!
> 
> :smoke:


I must have missed the group bombing from the Squid where they hit Ian with their best.



anonobomber said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to do a review of a RM with some age on it . Maybe I'll get some and do that a year from now...


I still have mine as I think I was the first to get a RMAS bombing. Simplechords put RM bands on 5 cigars and only 1 is a RM. Oh.... and I got some stickers too!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Watch out you might get your whole house blown up with Ron Mexicos!


That is one very unpleasant thought! :???:


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> ...RMAS...


Is that XMAS for insane people?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry.. forgot I gotta spell it out for the noobs: Ron Mexixo Ass-ault Squad


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Sorry.. forgot I gotta spell it out for the noobs: Ron Mexixo Ass-ault Squad


I know I know...just trying to be funny :fish:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> I know I know...just trying to be funny :fish:


You were talking to a llama. You forgot to use small words and talk very slowly.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

two syllables or less. Any more any me head goes pound pound.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *ZK's:*
> Big Bull
> dahu
> djangos
> ...


that's okay,my little ninja squid buddy....we ZK has the same list of all high-priority Squids..lemme show it to ya:

high-prioirty Bomb Squids target list:

"who the f%^k are the Bomb Squids?....have they done anything significant?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> "who the f%^k are the Bomb Squids?....have they done anything significant?


Ask Shawn.

'Nuff said. :smoke:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Squids are talking a lot of shit for just doing one bomb. It'd be like the Backstreet Boys talking shiat on Mike Tyson after they ran him over, in the street, while driving a Volkswagon Beetle. It happened once, it took a bunch of you and now you're clamoring to be crowned Heavyweight champion of puff. /not impressed yet


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Ninja shouldn't you check ur mail?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Did you all forget with all your bickering about each other the deadliest group of them all?


Its amazing how you all forgot.

They dont really have a name I like to think of them as the 3 Wise Men

they include 
Smelvis
Jenady 
oh and the other guy SHUCKINS

They lay low ...until they dont anymore then no mailbox is safe.


I said to much as it is


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Ninja shouldn't you check ur mail?


:shock:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, I never forgot about them. But they are not really a "group". More like 3 one-man bombing armies.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Did you all forget with all your bickering about each other the deadliest group of them all?
> 
> Its amazing how you all forgot.
> 
> ...


no Puff bomber ever forgets the Terrifying Trio..they hang over our heads like the Sword of Damocles...waiting to fall at any given moment.

gotta love 'em for that.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Did you all forget with all your bickering about each other the deadliest group of them all?
> 
> Its amazing how you all forgot.
> 
> ...


This is the first time I've seen the name "Jenady", I must search now...ainkiller:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ah yes, who can forget the Three Amigos. I sure as hell havent. They scared me right out of being a ZK ! Poor Ray, maybe i'll team up with the Pink Pony ! or Maybe the Mass-Hole Wicked Bombas !


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Poor Ray, maybe i'll team up with the Pink Pony !


Yes... Join with Ray... Become a member of the Pink Pony Bomb Squids... We could use a former llama on the team :mischief:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Yes... Join with Ray... Become a member of the Pink Pony Bomb Squids... We could use a former llama on the team :mischief:


A llama and a pony, it could be Team Petting Zoo.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just want someone to tell me who "Secret Agent Squid 007" is so I can properly thank him. And yes - a bribe is involved - I'm offering a bribe & it will be well worth your information - and I won't tell where I got it :tape:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Shawn, the only problem with that is that in order to protect Squid Agent 007's identity, no one besides myself (and of course he) know who he is.

So if it were to leak, it would obviously be me, and then I would fear for my well-being. Squid Agent 007 is a quite proficient individual, and he has a rather impressive arsenal of weapons from which to choose. He's not someone I want to betray!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

New faction.... or just a temp alliance

The LOB
ouirknotamuzd co supreme commander
The Brain co supreme commander







if these 2 dont destroy each other for control


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, looks like you can add another group. But it looks like you already know about them you dirty little rabbit.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> New faction.... or just a temp alliance
> 
> The LOB
> ouirknotamuzd co supreme commander
> ...


You can add me too. Gotta keep the peace somehow....

or bomb em both and take title of SUPREME COMMANDER


----------

